# realistic water



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

anybody use this stuff? How long did it take to dry?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

rumor has it on the web, if you did not follow the directions of 1/8" lifts, it can take up to an infinity


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

thats what I'm finding out, THE HARD WAY. If it doesn't dry soon, I'm gonna clean it out somehow and start over


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try a hair dryer or heat gun on it.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You can not put heat on it or it will cloud up. Maybe try a fan on it?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Xnats said:


> You can not put heat on it or it will cloud up. Maybe try a fan on it?


thanks I just read that a fan can help. they say no heat though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I must have not read the directions.


----------



## trollolol (Feb 17, 2011)

Use a small container of some kind and set it inside the table (of course you have to do some drilling and cutting) and get the top of the container level with the top of where u want the water then do some painting on the container (maybe easier to do before you set it in the table). Then just fill the container with water after all the paint dries. It will look realistic and will be real water.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like lesson learned. Start over! Nobody really wants to "finish" their layout anyway!


----------



## trollolol (Feb 17, 2011)

I know right? So over rated


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Small fan did it! Dried hard and in one afternoon. Gonna add a couple more layers to it.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is good to hear that it worked  I'll be pouring mine tomorrow.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure had me worried there for awhile 'cause I plan to add a small pond to my layout sometime soon 
I'll have the fans ready!!
Bob


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Xnats said:


> That is good to hear that it worked  I'll be pouring mine tomorrow.


Just be careful not to try to do a "deep" pond all at once and it will work fine!

My other "realistic water" feature dried in 24 hours, but it was only a "skim" coating.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice.
I usually only work on my layout a couple of hours each day, but not every day, so 24+ hours drying time is no sweat. Besides, I've got a ton of other stuff to work on while the pond dries :thumbsup:
It's a blast watching a layout come together, even if it's from a raw newbie like me.
Bob


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

raleets said:


> Thanks for the great advice.
> I usually only work on my layout a couple of hours each day, but not every day, so 24+ hours drying time is no sweat. Besides, I've got a ton of other stuff to work on while the pond dries :thumbsup:
> It's a blast watching a layout come together, even if it's from a raw newbie like me.
> Bob


Sounds like what I do. The layout hasn't seen too much of me lately.

And you are right, seeing the sceinery come together IS a blast!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

post #200. just wanteed to see if I got a prize......:laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, you do :thumbsup:
You get our undying gratitude!! :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm going to give my input on the Woodland Scenic EZ Water!
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
They should change the name to Pellet Water. As soon as it starts to harden on the outside, it starts releasing air-bubbles in the middle as it seeps under rocks and stuff. Problem is it is releasing the bubbles from the hot bottom as the top hardens and bamm. Air bubbles everywhere, Total Junk imho. 
It might be salvageable if one used a heatgun as their pouring it, to keep the surface hot. This starts leading away from the term EZ. 
I'll have to order the Realistic Water online, LHS only had the EZ stuff


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bummer 
Sorry you had to be the guinnea pig in this issue, but many thanks for reporting the facts as they are.
You've saved me, and many others I'm sure, some heartburn! :thumbsup:
Good luck with the Realistic stuff. Can't wait to hear your report.
Bob


----------

